# UPlay Spielzeit



## Tierce (4. April 2014)

Hi,

wo sehe ich denn bei meinen UPlay Spielen die Spielzeit? Ich finde das einfach nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## BabaYaga (5. April 2014)

Nun ja das ist upLay und uplay ist der letzte Rotz und somit siehst du eine Gesamtspielzeit überhaupt nirgendwo ^^
Falls überhaupt zeigt dir uplay nach beenden einer Session an wie lange du gespielt hast in dieser einen Sitzung, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tierce (5. April 2014)

Ja das habe ich mir gedacht. Hätte ich mir doch bloß immer aufgeschrieben wie lang ich gespielt habe.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. April 2014)

Na wer weis vielleicht schaffen sie es ja irgendwann mal sinnvolle Dinge in dieses verbuggte Teil einzubauen.
Ich ärgere mich jedes Mal wenn ich ein Spiel über Steam kaufe und dann trotzdem Uplay brauche. Die Usabiltiy von dem Ding ist einfach unter aller Sau und wie du schon gemerkt hast fehlen selbst die simpelsten Dinge die man sich ab und an gerne ansehen möchte.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2014)

Ahja. Ich hab jetzt festgestellt, man kann die gesamte Spielzeit sehr wohl einsehen. Nur uplay-typisch nicht über Uplay bzw. die installierte App sondern über dein Uplay-Profil.
Das sieht dann so aus wie bei mir hier: Uplay | Wiener_Schnitzl
Aufs Profil gehen und dann auf den Reiter "Stats" klicken.

Zwar etwas umständlich aber besser als nix


----------

